# How to get faster at CFOP sub 20



## Bhavesh Bakale (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey guys this is the guide to get below sub 20 on using fridrich method so these are the most important things to do:- NOTE THAT THIS GUIDE MAINLY FOCUSES ON GETING BELOW 15 SECONDS OF AVERAGE I AM Currently 10 seconds average and use all of these things in x3 solving. 



1)try to inspect your first f2l pair while doing the cross no need to know it before you start solving your cross because it can confuse you. 

2)get your cross done before 2.50 seconds each time. 

3)know rotationless f2l and insertions. 

4)use algorithms for some tricky f2l cases. 

5)use multisloting during f2l.

6)use partial edge control if needed. 

7)practice look ahead. 

8)take your time in f2l dont move too fast. 

9)increase your turns per second. 

10)know all OLLs and plls. 

11)improve your oll/pll recognition. 

12)do the oll and pll as fast as you can. 

13)know the last move which comes after pll also called as AUF

14)take daily averages with timer and use proper scrambles. 
15) this is the most important = PRACTICE, PRACTICE AND PRACTICE


----------



## TDM (Dec 13, 2014)

Bhavesh Bakale said:


> 1)try to inspect your first f2l pair while doing the cross no need to know it before you start solving your cross because it can confuse you.


Not necessary for sub-20.


> 3)know rotationless f2l


no.


> 5)use multisloting during f2l.


Also unnecessary.


> 10)know all OLLs


Definitely unnecessary.


> 14)take daily averages with timer


Why would you need to do this?

Also aren't there other threads about this already?


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 13, 2014)

Bhavesh Bakale said:


> 5)use multisloting during f2l.
> 
> 6)use partial edge control if needed.



These are definitely not needed.


----------



## mns112 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dont 8 and 9 collide?


----------



## NaeosPsy (Dec 13, 2014)

mns112 said:


> Dont 8 and 9 collide?



No, they don't. It's more tps when you solve smoother than when you do short bursts of high tps.


----------



## adimare (Dec 14, 2014)

NaeosPsy said:


> No, they don't. It's more tps when you solve smoother than when you do short bursts of high tps.



If that's what he meant, then 9) is redundant.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 14, 2014)

adimare said:


> If that's what he meant, then 9) is redundant.


Yes, this thread is pretty inaccurate and already been done many times. He may mean TPS of LL though.


----------



## Wylie28 (Dec 14, 2014)

tps isn't raw turning speed guys... if you have bursts of fast turning (not high tps whoever said that worded it wrong) and lots of pauses your average number of turns per second will go down. If you turn a little slower and smoother you will have less lockups and no pauses (any pauses causes tps to go down dramatically) and then your tps will be higher. This doesn't mean you cant have bursts of fast turning within your smooth turning just make sure that you slow down in time to be able to look ahead into your next step so there isn't a pause.


----------

